# Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India - Malls and other urban-scapes



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Mehsana (North of Ahmedabad)*

pics from panoramio

(first one by Harshal Purohit)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Mehsana, N. Gujarat - Festival Lights*

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics Julius E.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Parks and Gardens in Mehsana, N. Gujarat*

Pics for Panoramio/Picasa


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Wouldn't have expected such greenery in Mehsana!!!


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

chitrakaar bhai, su vat chhe! bahu saras! are you an amdavadi? very nice collection of photos!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Anshul...thnks for the generous comments! I am not Gujarati, but as a child, I had the good fortune of growing up with some Gujarati neighbors. I was treated as part of the family and frequently invited to dine with them. I loved their food, and some of my happiest childhood memories are from those days, when I got to experience their warmth and generosity. So through them, I became a little bit of a Gujarati myself!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Mehsana, North Gujarat*

pics from Picasa and Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Residential Mehsana (contd)*

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Ahmedabad*

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More Malls and other Recent Buildings in Ahmedabad*

Pics from Eurobond India:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Malls and more, Ahmedabad (contd)*

pics from Eurobond India


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Ahmedabad*

GIM thanks!!! 

These pics from Panoramio (all credit to the orig. photographers)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Pics from Panoramio 

This one by Preety









This one by Pravin


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

Interesting building with the black and white abstract patterns


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Ahmedabad, Gujarat, India*

SIkal 

Here are some more pics from 'Roj nu Amdavad"


----------

